# Does your horse have a 'list'?



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a few...


Some have already been fixed but I'll post anyway, keep in mind he's a 9 year OTTB 

Doesn't stand still when on gets figity and antsy (now will stand still all day doesn't want to move sometimes)
Bolts after jumps (not as bad)
Doesn't stand when mounting (always get someone to hold him, is getting a lot better)


Hmm I'll have to come back later I'm sure he should have a longer list lol


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Hmm, I don't think mine is exactly the sort of list you're after, but it's close.

- He is terrified of alpacas (he can be worked through it, but it involves a lot of backing, circling, and 'encouragement'. So it's not that he won't go past them, more that he REALLY doesn't like to)
- He is a bit iffy with traffic (but a lot of that is me, being too scared to give him another chance. It's really impacting on where and when I ride)
- He doesn't like walking through puddles (if you kick him enough and tap him with the whip, he usually will. Sideways.)
- He won't canter unless you keep onto him

They're all basically things that I, as someone who knows his quirks, can work through (minus the traffic thing), but that lesser riders would probably let him get away with. The only thing that is DEFINITELY on the list is that he doesn't like apples!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I know our horses aren't perfect and I am working on some of the issues. Some are more challenging than others and I don't have or take enough time to deal with them. So it is a work in progress. 

Chloe - She has issues of tying. Not always but once in a while. She can be tied for hours and be fine. Out of the blue, she will have a panic attack and pull back. 

Copper - He was taught very basically to rear on command. He also like to throw his head back when he gets frustrated. He actually is better for beginner riders than experienced. He also has kicked out at horses coming up to fast and passing. 

Sheba - She is a great horse that we put all beginners on although she is very forward and powerful. She tolerates miscues and poor riding of beginners. She does tend to kick out too at horses coming up to fast and passing. 

Lucy - She likes to lay down when she wants. She will be going along fine and all of a sudden, there's no horse under you. She is only rode by me because she is my baby. She also hates being touched by hand between her front legs. Brushing is fine but not just a hand. I've tried to fix that but nothing works. 

Ghost - He is still green even though he has been started 4 years ago. I haven't been consistent with riding him or putting miles under him. 

Harley - He's buddy sour but we never ride out alone. He just doesn't like being taken away or fall too far behind. Another work in progress. He did have severe trust issues when we got him, which we have worked through. Not perfect but better. 

Star got hurt last year after we got him, pulled tendon or muscle and kept reinjurying it, so I haven't worked much with him. He liked to buck/crow hop or give attitude for his previous owners. I only rode him a few times before he got hurt but he was getting better. He'll be a handful again come spring though. 

Jewel and Eva - They were rescued 1 year ago. Eva was pregnant. Both were underweight. I didn't have or take time with Jewel except a few trial rides. 

Jackson is only 2 coming this summer so nothing with him, as of yet. Rocco is only 4 months old but a little turd. 

Not really any excuses but issues that should be dealt with but we tolerate in the mean time. Sorry for the length.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Candy had MILLIONS
Diddly is a nice agreeable chap, and I can only think of one issue: 
He's girthy. That's is all. Good day.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

The only thing I would really warn someone about is that my mare gets really reactive when snow slides off the roof of the indoor. Last year, I would have skipped riding on a day I thought this could happen. I guess I'm just more confident now, because I've ridden her through it a couple of times this year. She's not great-loses focus/gawks in the direction of the windows-but she's not bolting across the arena or doing anything dangerous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Cherie,
I think you just helped me decide what one of my new years resolutions will be.

Willow's list
Trailer loading -She loads and unloads fine just not as well as I like. She doesn't step in on command and rushes out. 
Lacks Patience -gets frustrated when you make her stand still
Head set -I'm working on her having a lower head set. I have to warm her up for a few minutes before she will relax and drop her head. 
Mona's list -
Spooking -She isn't as bad as she used to be, but that has more to do with me than her. I can read her a lot better. 
Responsiveness -She is about 2 seconds slower than I like when responding to leg cues
I would like to get both horses to a point where you could put anyone on them. I've had beginners ride both, but don't trust them to go out alone with newbies.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Let's see..... My mare has only one thing on her list. EVery time I go to put on her bridle and take off her halter she waits expectantly for me to scratch her chin. Though considering all the things that could be on her list I'm willing to let her have this one thing. (After all, her list for me is HUGE :lol Oh, and I could probably put on there that she doesn't like leg she just pins her ears and gets grumpy, but yet again, I'm fine with that because she taught me (and teaches kids) how to use their seat for everything. Plus I grew up on that mare and have always ridden her like that. 

My gelding does have a bit of a list: 

-He is not safe to ride out of an arena. I will never consider him safe because he is a neurotic nut case. When he bolts he does it blindly, he's scared of everything and no amount of desensitizing has ever helped, and when he has his "flashbacks" there's nothing you can do to stop him. 

-He is very iffy on his turn on hind quarters..... we're working on that but right now I'm more pressed to try and help him realize the corner will not eat him!

-His canter is almost non existant. I was working on cantering him last year but after I was injured that's taken a back burner. He's so unbalanced and that gait he is so fearful of. I cantered him maybe a couple of years ago, took a break to work on lower gaits and help him that way and haven't cantered him yet. I want to start back in but unfortunately I can't ride english unless I have a dressage saddle so until then he's a walk/trot only horse. Which, for what he is, I'm okay with. He'll never be more than a riding project and I've decided that if I can't find a dressage saddle I'll just focus on teaching him tricks instead of riding mainly. At this point I could care less if I ever get him to canter because I'm injured and can't ride a bolting horse like I used too. 

So that's my horses quirks. Personally the list used to be much bigger but we've worked on that. I'm comfortable right now with the things that are on the list because they're good horses despite it all and in the case of my gelding I'm not going to chastise him for those quirks when he came from where he did, shaped up into a nice walk/trot horse and tries his best for me.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

It's really funny you should post this thread now, Cherie, because I'm actually watching a horse for someone who has the longest list I've ever known a horse to have! (I won't list it out of respect for the owner and frankly people would be readin a very long post...)

My horse, however, has a list. Some things we've improved immensely and others still need work. 

Biggest item: his insecurity in himself that lead to major herd bound issues. He came to me this way and for a long time we couldn't go off the property alone or be on the property out of sight of another horse without him losing his marbles. After calm, consistent handling now we can do all of these things with the only remaining list-like item being that he will give a quick whinny to a horse when one comes back in sight. 

He doesn't walk off when mounting but occasionally will start to as you are gathering and assembling the reins. 

Water is not his friend. Nor are hoses. Give him any kind of rope looped around his body any day, but a hose is a big scary snake. I now have him to where I can drag one around his body and fully wash him without him moving, but he is still very tense and nervous during the process. 

As for the water- he will try at all costs to avoid puddles. Not streams, rivers, ocean, just puddles. Even the smallest ones that may accumulate in the arena that can't really be classified as a puddle- he will avoid with one foot. Until I bring him back round and tell him to step through. First time getting him to step in a puddle took near 45 minutes. 

I'm sure there may be other little things but those are the major ones coming to mind. Other than that I'd trust him to be handled by anyone that wanted to borrow him, theoretically. We are always working on something!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

All of my horses are either very young or very green, so I consider them works in progress. A friend of mine died in October and I took 3 of her horses and they definitely had/have items on a List. 

All 3 had forgotten what ground manners they had been taught as younger horses. I know that they used to be pretty good on the ground because I've known them since they were all about 2 or 3 years old. They're now mostly 15 or better and not been handled in years. I still have one that's working on remembering her ground manners and she's being a little resistant. So, we're still making excuses for her while we work on her issues. She's been allowed to be so disrespectful for so long that I consider dangerous to the inexperienced and don't allow anyone but my husband or me to handle her.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's my horse's list:

- he does not ride well in groups outside of the arena (Hard to fix. I generally don't have people to ride with and don't like riding with people anyway.)

- he is scared of wildlife (deer, gopher, cows, etc)

- he doesn't like to load in the trailer if there is poop in it (Seriously. Scoop the poop out and be walks right in.)

- he is a lookie-loo spazzy horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

My horse honestly doesn't have much of a "list". He's a pretty good boy :>

-He can be a bit herdy, and worries when his neighbors leave but he does not.
-Has a spook and spin on him! Only happens like... once a year, though. xD
-Needs work on his flying changes. And, by that same token, you have to be careful to ask for the correct lead after jumps.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Oops forgot to mention...my horse is a spooky mess at times but he's more of a freeze in place spooker now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

Buck is a good boy mostly, but starts to get pushy and rude when he hasn't been ridden for a while. Fifteen minutes of lunging and a good ride sets him straight.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

This is for Brisco:

- Needs to learn that even if he wants to be lazy he still has to pick up speed when asked without fussing over it.
- We have done it before and it was almost perfect, but he still needs help with the sidepass
- getting speed for speed events.

For Golley -
- Get used to being worked, aka don't be a butt to saddle and mount
- Stop head swinging, again.
- Don't be as cinchy, unless he actually likes having a hand to his face.
- don't be afraid of cows!!!
For Chocky 
- do the whole arena at a lope or gallop.
- sidepass
- not trotting (he is gaited)
- get better with putting the reins over his head and being mounted on


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a feeling that this thread will be a very long and popular one 

My mare for the past week or so has not been still for mounting. I am addressing that. 
She also kicks out at other horses at times, once even when tied to a rail. On the trail she wears a red bow on her tail, although I haven't seen her kick in a couple of years. It's something I am always conscious of.
She won't side pass for me. Wouldn't for a friend either. Maybe we could work on that...

My coming three year old is doing great with ground work. He still occasionally will resist when I send him off to the right, by going the other way, sometimes pushing his shoulder in to me. We deal with it. Need to work on side passing. I admit it is hard, so I abandoned it for more fun things, like sending him over objects.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

JC had quirks but since I knew where they came from I let him get by with keeping them.

#1 He would not walk through narrow grassy ditches without seeing either another horse or me walk through them first. This started after a trail ride in which he did walk though one and it was a mud bog and he sunk in halfway up his body. 

#2 He would no longer back out of the second to last stall of a 4 horse slant load trailer after he scraped his side once while doing so. Not that it did more than ruffle his hair but he thought it hurt, I guess. Would still back out of any other stall in that trailer but would lock up tight when it came to that one. Instead my 16.1 schoolbus would scrunch his body up like an accordion so he could turn around and walk out. 

Oh and I thought of his other one while typing the others and this one I have no clue what started it.

#3 If we were walking through deep sand or muddy bottomed creeks or rivers he would drop. No pawing, no putting his head down to check it out first, just fold up his legs and fall. 

I've missed riding him since his retirement quirks and all. 

TJ (my main riding horse now)

#1 Loading issues. We have training sessions on this all the time. No problems loading him at home. Take him somewhere and it's time to come home and nope, he ain't going in there. I can't figure out if he likes going camping so much he doesn't want to come home or if it's because he hates living here.

#2 Scared of cows.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

My gelding doesnt have much of a list because i stay on top of his manners and training. 

Only thing he kinda has an issue with is the clippers hates when i get up near his ears with them. When he has issues with ulcers he gets cinchy and theatens to bite...never bites though because he knows his nose will meet my fist.

Is a dream horse for trail riding nothing he wont cross once in a great while he spooks,nothing seroious just a jump in place. Hes the horse in my avitar.

Honestly hes one of the best horses iv ever owned, smart sensitive easy to train.He gives a 110 percent every time i work with him or ride.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

My gelding is a Diva. 
He must have his forelock tucked into his browband or it drives him nuts and he endlessly tosses his head.

He picks his feet up in exactly the same order to be cleaned and he expects compliance with his routine. He will pick them up without being asked if you approach with a hoof pick.

He likes to be bathed on his left side first.

I buy into his idiosyncrasies because he had a hard life before I got him and he finds comfort in routines. He will do whatever I ask of him, familiar or not but he's happiest when his routines are followed pre/post ride.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Z's list:

has to be in front if you are in a group and intend to canter, or he'll buck .

sometimes pulls back so should not be hard tied , or left unattended when hard tied.


Mac had a lot more! 

I like that idea of thinking of it as how you would explain and warn about your horse is you lent him to anyone. although, there are plenty of riders who would not mind a buck during a canter.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not sure that Sky has anything....

He ties (and ground ties), he goes through water, he rides "cold", he trailers, he allows horses to be super close to him or super far away, he backs (with encouragement) he trails alone or with buddies, he can handle loose dogs or children... he doesn't need a treat after every ride..

He can handle pony rides but actual riding he needs a more experienced rider but he can be ridden by anyone that knows what they are doing. We haven't tried any male riders, though. The only ones near are beginners..


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Well I 'sold' (one is sold, other is on lease to buy) both of my gals a few months ago when I ran into hard times (health problems and financial instability) but I have no qualms about admitting that both of them had extensive lists. At one point my mini mare, Sour, had a HUGE list and I'll tell you right now that it was my fault. I was too much of a beginner for her and had to do some quick learning before she hurt me badly. With Kenzie I was more experienced but hadn't yet worked with a horse that was as unhandled and abused (I know a lot of people say their horse was abused. She legitimately was. She had EHV, cuts all over, thrush, lice, was skin and bones, and badly stunted when she came to me) so she had a big list for a while...ESPECIALLY as she started getting healthier, but at the end I'd shrunk it considerably. Still it was long and I contribute that to the fact that I wasn't ready to take on a neglected two year old, and didn't know how to deal with some of her antics. That is one reason I sold her, and I made sure she went to someone with a LOT of experience.

This was their list at the time of sale.

Sour -

not for children, can be very pushy without an experienced handler that knows what they're doing.

must be worked at least twice a week or will get hot.

sometimes hard to catch.

Kenzie-
spooky in new places. Doesn't spook 'big' but will jump towards you and try to circle. Needs a firm hand to work her through it but then she's fine.

will kick overly-friendly cats or dogs (this one I didn't know...she was fine with them when I had her, but as soon as she unloaded with her new owner she kicked at a cat!)

terrible for worming and shots. I never did figure out how to get her better about it.

windsucks in stalls. (this one I don't consider my fault or curable, just manageable)


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Let me relate a little story. This happened about 15 years ago. I was at the Monday night horse sale, not intending to buy anything but was just there to visit with friends that I usually only saw at the sale. We were sitting there talking and this really ugly brown gaited mare went through. I didn't mess with gaited horses and I sure never bought anything as ugly as this one. She had a deep groove down the front of her big head where she had been carried in the mare with one of her legs between her ears. It left her face deformed with this 2-3 inch deep groove and left one eye lower than the other. She was sight for sore eyes. She was 6 or 7 years old.

A guy rode her through bareback and said she was 'gun-broke' and they had trained bird dogs with her. He said she was absolutely gentle. She had a kind look and looked sound. 

The killer buyer had the only bid on her and it was about $200.00. She wasn't fat but wasn't real skinny either. She was just too ugly for words. I thought it was a shame to ship such a gentle mare so I stuck my hand in the air and owned her. Husband had a fit when I brought that poor old ugly thing home. I told her she was just too sweet to kill. He was mad. 

I rode her several times and you just could not make her do anything wrong. There wasn't an argument in her. She was bullet-proof. I dewormed her, she gained about 100# and I put an ad in the Sunday Oklahoman for $1000.00.

An older man called from Western Oklahoma. He owned a Cadillac dealership and drove in with a brand new white Cadillac. Husband just shook his head and he's not going to buy her. She's gonna be too ****ed ugly for this guy. He said he had a ranch near Elk City and needed a horse to ride around to check on his cattle. He had recently had back surgery and thought a gaited horse would work for him. 
Husband went to get her and he just jumped on her bareback and rode her up with a halter. He saddled her and the man's son got on and rode her around a little. She had a 15-18 MPH running walk but would walk slow enough to walk with any other horses, too. You just could not make her do anything wrong.

I told him that she was sure enough ugly (I told him that over the phone) but that she did not have a 'list'. I explained what we called a list and told her we had hauled her and ridden her everywhere and she did not have any kind of a list. 

The man was nice but said "he would call and let us know if he wanted her".

Husband laughed when he left and said we would never hear from him again.

About a week later he called back. He asked if we still had that gaited mare that did not have a list. I said we did. [No one else had even come to look at her.] He said he had driven to Missouri and looked at several MFTs and saw some of the prettiest horses he has ever seen. He was going to buy a gorgeous red roan MFT, but the longer the man talked, the longer that horse's list got. He went home and called asked if I would take his check if he sent his hired hand with a trailer. I told him I would and the ugly mare had a forever home with a wealthy businessman and rancher. We always wondered if he ever rode her in public or around anyone else. Probably not.

Cherie


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Please Cherie can you tell me how to train my owner? She will not let me do anything that I use to do which was so much fun! 
I am not allowed to charge off when being taken into the field. I have to stand whilst being clipped or she gets very cross - I am not frightened of the clippers I just would kick when my belly was being done.
I have to go out riding without a friend, it's OK but it was much more fun trying to frighten my previous owner. 
All in all she has stopped my fun. I cannot charge out the stable, bang the door, push for my feed or generally misbehave. 
Funny thing is, I really am happier for her taking charge. I go anywhere, jump anything, stand when asked. 
I have more fun, follow hounds, don't even mind when she cracks her hunting whip from my back. I wasn't allowed to do this before because I was considered dangerous. 
I guess my owner doesn't really need training looking back

Rufus.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Puddles. Not creeks, rivers, streams. Puddles. I really have to have him between the legs and rein to get him to walk through puddles. This will be the year I truly fix that.

Trailering is hit or miss. Since I didn't own a trailer until this fall I have let that training slide.

He we'll ignore/blow through leg aides....when he does not want to listen. 

Those are my training issues and on my goal list to fix.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Mine doesn't have a list like that. His only thing is his ears and if you're calm, he doesn't typically care much. That took all the years I've had him to get to that point. He will spook on occasion, but it's usually just a jump sideways and a "Wtf was that?!" look and then he moves on. You do have to be confident with him because he likes to see what he can get away with when adults or older teens are around. 

He does, however, have a list of tricks he goes through when he's struggling mentally or doesn't want to do something in particular. Make him work through that and he's fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Alright..

Sunny:
would/ but wouldnt alone( nor to I allow really.. ) beginners to ride him.. they could.. but I feel knowing some of his 'listed' don't like other people riding him
-spooky sometimes
-gets hot
-puddles( getting better- just paws at whatever little water is there)
- ANT HILLS( no joke) if we are cruising through this pasture for some exercise, an ant hill suddenly arrives he jumps 5 feet in front of him. or sideways, whichever works..
-neck reins perfect.. until you get past anything from a slow walk.. so annoying..
-sometimes 'forgets' stuff or blows it off.. cues and what not..

Probably more

Poncho
-Will only sidepass to one side.. The other.. he rears or bends his neck all the way around( touching your foot with his mouth and stands there.. almost fell over once- but is getting better)
-very picky.. doesn't want to kinda have to encourage.. with a kick...
- SCARED TO DEATH OF PLASTIC BAGS..
-gets a bit cinchy sometimes.

may be more to.. but thats to start..

OH BOTH OF THEM

despite living with two donkeys before.. 

neighbors MULE is going to kill them.. everytime...


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

We have our mare with a trainer, but her list is pretty short with no "deal breakers". Her virtues list well out weighs her naughty list. However, for the sake of this thread, here is my list of "quirks":

- Acey prefers to turn around and unload front first from our slant load. She will back if I insist, but I'm a bad HorseMom and rarely force the issue.

- Acey HATES to have the right side of her muzzle clipped and you can forget about shaving her ears without a twitch and a second person around.

- Washing her face is not fun either...

- She is fine being tied, but can dance and act stupid in the cross-ties.

- Every now and then she will think about nipping your butt (never has, but I've felt her breath on me!) when picking her front hooves.

- She sometimes gets excited when being led and will try to get ahead of you (We don't allow it!)

Those are probably it. She's actually a really great horse for my daughter and rarely acts up for her...but she does enjoy testing adults with her occasional brattiness. Our trainer loves her and says she's extremely laid back and an easy, low maintence horse compared to most of the show horses at our barn. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thought I might throw a different spin on it 

It's pretty common around here on ranches that go through a ton of cowboys riding the same horses that have been there for years to "get by" horses with quirks and habits. (I guess a list by a different name) It's the fun to get by those kind of horses, read the quirks and behaviors without someone telling what they are.

I had a horse cut to me that was a excellent rope horse but if you necked something stopped, kicked up to get short and stopped again he would buck you off- one chance, never two) And you never leaned forward off your pockets to get him to go anywhere. (not saying that I am a hand because I was told before hand and was careful, so I got by him...LOL)

Just had a friend tell a story about first day at a new ranch, had a horse cut to him, the boss says " when you rope him, stand your ground, never run". Friend ropes him to catch him, the horse runs up the rope at him pawing and striking, he goes to turn and run thinking it was a first day prank. Boss yells "stand your ground!!!" He stands, not wanting to look like he was concerned for his health, horse gets 4 feet away and stops. He halters, leads him to the barn, saddles and rides him all day with no issues.

I have a horse in my string that you can lay off for 6 months, the kids can ride but if you wrangle the horses on him he will buck you down...found out the hard way and told afterwards. I rode him two days in a row, first day was the first time he had been rode in months, he hogged around( I am no bronc rider and never will claim to be one) then he was fine. Second day after shipping we went out to gather the horses at a high lope and he bucks me down-hard. One time in my life have I been bucked off faster and harder and he was an ex-saddle bronc horse. Laid up for a week on my living room floor and a chiro visit. Otherwise the kids can ride him.

As far as my personal horses, I don't know, my good horse Stilts, I can do anything on and I will admit his ground manners kinda suck and you have to tie his lead rope to his hobbles other wise he can run off because he was a three-legged horse due to an injury and can run with three legs faster than most horses with four...LOL! But once you climb aboard he is all business.
Gator (aka, The Red Rocket) a recently acquired horse has been passed around and wolfy on the ground and has a big motor, almost a run-away at times, but I have a soft spot for him, Cant touch his back legs or brush his tail and will buck you off if put in a bind. Plan to get him over that and get him safe to rope off of again(someone rimfired him, I think) But he is my number one in the mountains, tough and sure footed, I completely trust him in that aspect, well worth the work in my opinion


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Very interesting topic!

The horse I have been working with for the past year used to have quite an extensive list, but now she will do pretty much anything I ask her to do and she's a good sport about it.

Only problem is, she is only good for_ me_. I'm not sure if this has to do with her past history of being abused, or what, but I've had friends of mine ride her (who are much more experienced riders than I) and she has done any number of things to resist them. She'll balk and back up, try to run home, threaten to rear, toss her head, refuse to move forward, etc. She'll become pushy on the ground. I'm not quite sure what to make of of it because she is also a horse who, once started under saddle, had exceptionally good behavior. It's like she doesn't trust people and is jaded or something. Maybe it's a dominance issue? Insecurity? Obviously, this is pretty problematic.

So I guess she has just one thing on her list, but it's a pretty big one:

"I'm broke, but _you_ can't ride me."


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

The good old list! I'll take this literally and list everything I'd actually say to someone about to ride my horse.. 

Cloud
1) He's green. 
2) If you have a good seat, you'll be fine  

Duece
1) If you ask him to go, he will GO
2) Don't ream on his face- it's easy to do when he's going 'fast'
3) He's eager to please and he'll work himself to death if you don't stop him


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

A list? No, my horses have no lists, geez I am lucky if I can make a grocery list.


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

Gilbert

Every time you go out with a rope halter, he tries to stick his head in it even if it's not for him.

Get's impatient if you ride at a slow walk too long. Easy to correct or stop him because he will turn his head and look at you before he speed up.

When riding in a pasture or anywhere near grass will stop to eat grass.

If others are riding in the area, if they take off in a trot or canter he will too. 

May not be a problem, but to me, he rides with his head down too low. I was told it was part of his training as a hunter jumper. Sometimes I like riding with very loose reins and let him go where he wants to go. He only stretch his head down until he make contact with the bit.

Vegas

He's spooky of cows, chickens, sprinklers. He's not afraid of the horse trailer but is very alert when we walk him past the camper.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Baby Girl:

1.) Barn sour. Will jig back to the barn, and will get ****ed if you "hold her back" without giving a release at a proper time.

2.) Herd sour. Will prance when asked to stand while a buddy walks off. 

3.) Impatient when tied. Paws and wiggles, but never pulls back.

4.) Pins ears during grooming. Cinchy too.

Kitty:

1.) Usually bucks the first time you ask for a canter that day.

2.) Major head tossing when she's overly forward on the trail and you want her to slow down.

3.) Spooky.

4.) Doesn't cross tie great.

5.) Sometimes hard to catch.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Negra's List

*She believes puddles MAY kill her,but she will cross flowing water and swim in the lake.
*Large cracks and paint (or change in texture) on the ground is a physical barrier according to her.
*She thinks she can run home but after backing up a half a block will stop
*HATES 2 horse trailers and will rear, rock and scramble in them 
*Braiding her mane is the bane of er existence. It not like it only takes me 10 min or anything...
*cannot have her tail warped as she INSTANTLY goes into heat thinking she has a hot date -_-'.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

List??

The only thing I have to warn people about with my horses is to get out of the darn way if you point them somewhere - because they will go!! Especially trailers. I expect my horses to self load and if you're ahead of them or in the trailer when they get in, they are not used to it. I do NOT like having to get inside a trailer with a horse!! 

I figured out why my one horse does not appreciate the big loud clippers (took me until 2nd clip this year to figure it out) as he has been clipped (full body) with them before and (I just noticed) they leave big welts on his skin. Poor sensitive kiddo  So no wonder I now get the death glare/prancing idiot horse whenever I start up those babies. Smaller clippers that don't get hot - he stands like a rock. Once they heat up you can see the welts form and he starts dancing.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Just one - my boy likes speeding up in trails and wants to go first. But it's manageable and we're working on this. 

And there's one imaginary one - I tell kids and strangers he bites, because I hate random people approaching him at random times and stuffing him with random treats!  Truth to be told, he used to bite when I bought him, but this problem is now gone.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Dubai was a blessing. I had no lists with him at all. I didn't even have to what if and prepare, because he was so steady and would try anything you pointed him at. I went to see him last month, and he is still the same lovely boy, just more massive!!

The lease horse I have now.. is a complete nightmare.
I am lucky I can ride, and he is a nice horse. But too opiniated and stubborn. And he knows he is bigger and stronger.

I tend to ignore the 'list' apart from sections that would effect safety of the horse or rider. But I will be darned if I don't curry comb a horses back to get ride of dirt because he is 'sensitive' or let him canter off with me because he likes to warm himself up.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Do my horses have a list (of issues)...no.

Hattie, Belle and Woody the pony I would expect any good rider to be able to ride them (given Belle is a sensitive TB, it would need to be a good rider used to riding such a horse, I have let friends ride her without issue). All are good in traffic, load, tie and could be stabled and none bite, kick or are difficult to handle.

Gilda was only backed last year, but still she is fine for any rider capable of being sensitive enough to cope with a baby horse.


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Well Rose has a list, but we are improving. I'll just cover her ground issues as they are the big ones, 

She spooks easy, but has hugely improved and being very no-nonsense with her works well.

She thinks anything new or new people MAY be trying to kill her until proven otherwise, but at least now she will politely stand and meet/assess them before getting in a tizz

She has developed a fear of horse trailers, no idea why, she loaded and unloaded fine when we got her, but getting her to load and go to the trainer was a huge ordeal with a petrified pony, literally dripping sweat, who had panicked and got herself stuck under the bum bar, before she eventually loaded. This is the next issue I'm going to tackle.

Pulls back when tied, but only if she is spooked. And the one time she managed to break the string, she didn't run, she actually looked more scared that she'd gotten loose.

In her favour though, she is always respectful on the ground, has never bit or kicked or gotten pushy even with inexperienced handling. She lunges well in the round pen and on a lead. She has an amazing floating trot. She is happy to get along with any horse you care to put her with. She WANTS to do better, but she's the victim of inexperienced training, and a previous owner who was ok with her "list".


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Banjo is very green so his list is quite long, but I will post it so I have a reminder of things we need to work on!
He is herdbound
He can be hard to catch, you have to kind of sneak up from the side with the halter hidden.
He is a tad lazy
He has the attention span of a fruit fly
If he sees a person while you are riding him, he focuses on them instead of you, and usually fights you to go and visit them.
He spooks at unfamiliar things, but gets over it almost instantly. If you manage to stay on you're fine.
He has a head-tossing habit
He is not very good at going in straight lines.
His back is very round and he has no withers, so requires a custom-fitted saddle and tight girth (I check my girth repeatedly throughout each ride!).


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Ha Dexter has a list, its pretty short though...

1. He hates being in stalls, just stresses him out

2. You have to be careful when mounting. Because of pain issues before I got him he learned to become a bucking bronco when people were getting on...Before you were even all the way on sometimes...So I'm always nervous when a new person tries to get on him. Its been a work in progress and we've come pretty far, I can get on him now with no issue (I cheat a little and flex his head in while getting on though  using clicker training to work on being able to trust and let him have his head straight while I get on) but I'm still always nervous about other people if they don't want to do it how I tell them. Girl that used to lease him decided to try her saddle on him last time she rode him, that didn't end well for her. It pinched him terribly and second her weight was in the saddle he took off bucking. I wasn't there to check it  She hasn't ridden since. I am working with a trainer though, it usually really seems to be more of a fear response, his ears never go back, he just completely tenses up and flips out 

3. Sometimes a little spooky still, mostly just in the ring, on the trails hes AMAZING

Pretty short list...number 2 is the biggest issue and its a work in progress. Just don't know any better way to go about it then what we're doing  At least his good side outweighs his bad side?


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Cherie, there is an old English author, John Surtees that wrote a series of Fox Hunting novels, Handley Cross being one. His huntsman was a character called Jorrocks who had two horses, neither being picture worthy but top hunters. Jorrocks would say " 'andsome is as 'andsome does.' This can often be true.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Interesting. I can't think of anything off the top of my head for any of my horses... *for me*. If I were to loan them I can think of plenty of things to tell someone else!

Some horses just have personality quirks that you may have a handle on but someone else may not.

For example-
Arabian prances, I say stop. I would tell someone else because they may get nervous around the "crazy horse" or worse, get bossy to make him stop and have him actually freak out. (oh you non Arabian people )
Icelandic used to nip and can be pushy. Hasn't nipped since I got her except for once when she sort of tried after barely being handled in awhile. Not an issue for me but with a sweet quiet let the horses run all over her owner like her previous owner this would probably rear it's head again (depending on how long the loan was lol)
MFT is an ***hole. Not an issue because I know him but he needs to be handled in a special way. He also doesn't like to be caught, which I can catch him with minimal effort but someone else may not. I do work around him a little because that is his personality, but I feel I always take the horses personality into my handling, though I do expect him to behave.
So I guess you could say "if you loaned your horse to someone experienced". There are things I would mention to be aware of but nothing I would for the most part expect them to do differently


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We used to buy and sell ponies and horses, take in boarders and horses for re-training and they almost always come with a list
I think a lot of it is down to the fact that the majority of owners come somewhere in the amateur slot and have done for a long time now
It really bugs me when horses go from having no hang ups with one owner to having a long list of them with the next one - we often used to trace previous owners when we got real problem horses only to find that they had not been problems at all with them
A lot of it is in the owners head I'm sure so its more a case of working on them than on the horse!!!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Remember that the list isn't stuff we are working on training. It is stuff the horse has trained us to do, where we specifically go out of our routine to accommodate the horse. I don't think the horse spooking is applicable. Yes you could work on that but that's a different list


----------



## Stillstandin (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm like cowchick, the "quirks" are what makes a horse fun. And as long as my horses give 110% when they are working for me I am very well trained to tolerate the quirks lol. All three are ranch horses that also compete in penning, sorting and in Fred's case barrels occasionally.

Fred: oh he has a long list....can not be pastured with any geldings
You must catch him first even if you are not riding him that day, he will charge whatever horse you are trying to lead out of the pen if you don't
Can be very pushy on the ground
Crow hops when you are warming him up, if you try to correct it he will buck
Be very careful in warm up arena, horses coming up behind him may get kicked, horses passing him will inspire race mode
Will be a general pain to any horse tied beside him including but not limited to chewing on tack
Must be fed first
Do not ever try to hold him back from working cattle....you will get a full blown temper tantrum
Has to load into trailer first
Has to come into barn first

Zena: do not tie hard, she may decide to pull and break halter
Hard to catch
Cinchy, will bite if you pull up cinch quickly
Hates having hind feet handled but this is result of nerve damage
Head tosser when riding, unless she is working a cow
Will spook at any shadow on ground, change in footing etc, unless working a cow
Has to think about it before she will load
Has to turn around and walk out of a trailer.

Rip: has the least on her list but is a known bucker from having been arena soured. You have to ride her right and not ask for too much too fast but she is coming along quite well.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, the main thing she has me trained to do is get off and lead her for a while on trails alone when she balks. She'll balk and refuse to go forward and circling doesn't make a difference. If you just keep fighting her, she will rear, so usually I just get off and lead her for a while then get back on.


----------



## Janskee (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm not entirely clear that having a 'list' of things you might warn a friend about means that your horse has trained you versus just having some behavior issues that you are working on. My horse has a few behaviors that we're working on, but I don't avoid doing things that I know will bring out those behaviors. In fact, those are the things I concentrate on so that I can improve his behavior. For example, when I first brought him to my barn and rode him in the arena with other horses, he got ****y and pinned his ears whenever another horse went by. I rode him around the arena with lots of other horses and corrected him every time he started to pin his ears, etc. and he doesn't do it anymore. However, since he did kick a horse when I first brought him to my barn, I would warn someone borrowing him to be aware of this so that if someone follows or passes too closely they can be prepared to stop him from kicking. 

When I first got him almost a year ago, he was very girthy and would threaten to kick when I brushed him or put his blanket on. I tighten his girth slowly and he has gotten much better about it. He is also much, much better about being groomed and blanketed. If he threatens to kick, he gets a sharp reprimand and even MORE brushing. I would tell someone borrowing him to also reprimand him in case he lifts his leg.

He tends to spook at things in the corners of the indoor arena, and used to jump sideways. Now that I can recognize when he first tenses up, I push him forward before he can actually 'spook', so he hasn't jumped sideways for me in months. However, if I were letting a friend borrow him, I would mention it because I would think he might do this with another rider. 

The only other issue is that he's very herdbound with his stall-mate, and will run around in his stall/run when his buddy is out. I make him work away from his stall buddy, etc. so I don't change my behavior at all due to this.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah, I guess my horse has a "list".

He's sensitive and slightly neurotic. He likes routines and gets nervous easily when asked to try new stuff. Not a problem if you stay calm as a handler / rider. But not a good idea to have him handled or ridden by beginners that get nervous when he does, cause he will just get more aggravated. Same goes for discipline with him - he's well behaved and very receptive to corrections, but you better know how to discipline him and how to dose it, otherwise you'll have a much bigger mess on your hands...

He doesn't like having shipping boots put on his hind legs. He's ok (bit tense) when we're on the property he knows, but when we're somewhere else he will kick at the boots if you're not careful.

He doesn't like hoses, especially when they're dragged across the ground. He doesn't like ropes or e.g. the dog's leash touching his hind legs either. He also doesn't like stuff touching him right behind the saddle (do NOT try to ride him with a backpack  ).

But then he's a horse, not a robot. None of these things diminish the pleasure I have when I work him or just spend time with him. He's not perfect, but I love the way he is, otherwise I wouldn't have bought him.

I am sure, if you asked my husband, my own "list" would be longer than my horse's .


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Let's see...

Sonny...

He's afraid of cows, but he'll go by them if you force him
He's afraid of tree stumps...it's weird. Not all tree stumps. Just special ones that are obviously going to eat him. But he only sidesteps and then he gets over himself.

Just don't try to go team penning or anything with him and stick to trail rides and barrels and he's good as gold.

Oh, and make sure you know your stuff before you get on him.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Interesting to read all these lists.

I am not sure but like to think that Cherie would agree with me, that majority of these listed problems start to be solved in the stable.

There is always a lot of talk about doing ground work which I think is unnecessary if the horse is handled correctly on a day to day basis. 

I insist on manners. When I walk to the stable to enter th horse _has_ to move back to give me room. Yes, he has to be taught to do this but it is not a difficult thing to teach, a finger in the chest and using the word 'back' is simple enough. The horse that leans into the finger gets the pointed end of the hoof pick instead of the finger. No roughness, just insistence and _every time I enter the stable._
It is the same with tacking up. In the UK horses are normally tacked in their stable. With a new or young horse I will always tie them up to start but, then I will tack them whilst they are loose in the stable. They are made to stand at the back of the stable. Bridle goes on first, the reason for this is because you then have more control, there is no loose saddle on his back if you need to attach a martingale or breast plate. Then the saddle will go on. All the time the horse will have to stand still at the back of the stable, if he moves then he is made to go back to where he started from. As he starts to move a quick hand on his chest, if he has been taught to move back when you enter, will stop him. If he has managed to move just one leg forward, he is corrected and made to put it back to where he started.

Feed time is the same as any other time, correction and made to stand back when feed is put into the manger. 

Just because the stable door is open does not give the horse the right to walk out or even towards it. He has to stand where he was. He moves out only when invited to. 

I do not agree with fussing with horses when they are eating their hard feed but, should be able to do anything I want to them whilst they are. It is the same with the dogs, if I want to take something away from them I can. No argument. 
Often whilst the horses are eating I will return to the stable to remove droppings, the trained horse will move without being asked because you are walking towards that side, even if they are eating. 

It is not major training as such but, for me it is vital to correct every time. If you keep an eye open you will see if your horse is going to move because he will shift his weight onto one front leg and the other knee will open, a hand or even a word can actually stop anything further.

If you take _total control_ in the stable the horse will learn that it is not worth trying things on because it is firmly and fairly corrected. It _has_ to do what you want, _instantly. _ It learns respect, that it is not worth trying to do other than he was told because he was corrected. 

All this _must be consistent._ No excuses, no lapses, _every time._

When it comes to more serious issues then the horse knows that you mean what you say and is far more likely to listen to you because it has learned that the little things have been stopped so what is the point in trying anything on? 

I am not saying it is the 100% cure for all problems because it sure isn't! It is however, the road to the 100% cure of problems.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think you have to separate 'having a personality' from having a bad attitude. Hopefully no one wants a robot horse and a horse with some character is always going to be more interesting than one that's dull and boring - but they should still have good manners and be willing to trust you as their leader
When Looby arrived here she didn't like
People
Vehicles
Dogs
Plastic bags
Tarps
Hosepipes
Clippers
Shots
Being washed
Being caught
Blankets
Having her 'ouchy's touched
Having a bit in her mouth
Having her saddle put on
Being lunged
The list seemed endless
*She no longer has that list*
Different horses have different rates of progress but the important thing is that we as owners work at reducing those lists and don't add anything to them


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Lily: 
- Her "whoa" isn't spot on
- Occasionally still thinks that any leg means go faster, SO if you get scared don't grip with your legs
(both of these have improved significantly and really need more riding time with me)
- She is dangerous for the vet and any sort of vet type handling (worming, shots, etc), she is also not appreciative of anyone other than me touching her ears, tail, face, etc. 
(Again she has improved significantly, however I really need other people to come handle her on the ground regularly. She's learned I'm not going to go away or hurt her, so she doesn't really care what I do. Other people she isn't very sure of.)

Soda:
Doesn't ride out alone worth a crap (at least after the long winter, improves over the spring/summer)
Can be spooky sometimes, although that is less and less of an issue
IF you are an experienced/intermediate rider, you MUST have a "conversation" with him as you ride. If you man handle him or choke way up on your reins or are constantly whacking him with your legs for no real reason, he will get fed up and be a total jerk. If your cues are soft and consistent and you are "talking" with him, it's all good. 
If you don't ask the right way, he isn't going to do what you want. 
- Except for the spooky and riding out thing, I don't have a problem with the other two "issues"


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Cherie, that was such a great story :> I loveddd it xD


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Darn it, I should add, Soda is iffy with trailers. This is my issue really because I don't have a trailer and was in a trailer all of 2 times in the last 2-3 years. Like everything else with him, once he gets a couple of trailer rides under his belt he is fine with it, although he doesn't love loading in 2 horse straight loads. He's a big horse and it's not a lot of space, he'll do it, but he doesn't like it.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I haven't found all of Alahna's out yet..but I'm sure I will by the end of this year.

Currently, her list all derives from the fact that she's soo dominant and it HAS to be kept on top of. Seeing as I board her, her handling isn't on spot each time as BO and I are similar, but I correct as if she tried to kill someone, even if she only did something small.

-Has to have 10-15 minutes of groundwork before you do anything else with her. She has to know, under no uncertain terms, that today is the same as yesterday and I'm still in charge.
-Undersaddle, we canNOT walk off after mounting. We must stand there and flex, yielding, backing, etc before we can start doing what I planned to do. If not, she starts walking off while I'm trying to mount and not even wanting to stand for me to move from her head to her side. It has to do with the groundwork as well..She NEEDS warmed up.
-Something she's always been okay with may not be something she's okay with the next day. Like yesterday..She walked through the man-door perfectly fine..Coming back through, not so much and ran through after 20 minutes of coaxing and praising each step.

That's currently all I have on her since I haven't done much else with her since I moved barns..Now that we're moving barns again, I think we'll be finding many more quirks to add to her list and eventually fix.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

"Let me explain: If you have to work around your horses problems or lack of training or lack of manners, then you horse has a list."

Here goes my embarrassing list on my 9 year old OTTB. There were others but with the help of a trainer and many hours spent working with her at home has totally eliminated or have been greatly improved. 


1. I accommodate my horse by keeping her away from close proximity to other horses. I usually keep her at the end of the line on trail rides. She will stand calmly beside other horses, but while riding if another horse comes into her space she will pin her ears and throw her head at them. Also, she will kick if another horse comes up behind her to close. So far nothing has worked such as repeatedly taking her around other horses, punishment in the form of a smack and a harsh no or working her in circles. I gave up out of fear that someones horse would get hurt. I know I need fixing too!! This is the one I hate the most! 

2. Food aggression towards other horses not humans thankfully. I accommodate her by feeding her in a stall so she can't come out to get the others food. 

3. Taking forever to load. I accommodate her by picking up her leg and placing in the trailer. It works, but it gets old, and I shouldn't have to do that. Will be spending a lot of time working on this. 

I would like to add that I have learned a lot from the vast amount of knowledge on this forum. Cheri, I needed you about 3 1/2 years ago, especially on the subject of spoiling. I was the worst because I felt sorry for her. She came to me emaciated, no spirit or life in her eyes, very little training if any since she left the track etc. My trainer set me straight real quick on the whole spoil subject. Thank you for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^^ Honestly while 2 of my 3 _will _kick 0/3 do when I'm on them. It's on the rider to stop the kicking even more than it is to train the horse. Ask for space and people to be aware, then don't *let* her kick, there are ways to do that. And I would beat her fuzzy pony butt for it. Don't be nice. Not a smack, several HARD whacks with the crop. Dangerous behavior is not OK in my book.

I don't feel a horses behavior to other horses (when a human is NOT in the picture) is relevant.

I agree with Foxhunter. IF I need to take food away from the horse (or any animal) or mess with their feed they are expected to politely let me. That said, if I don't have to mess with their feed I think it's only polite on my end to leave them alone to eat.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Pretzl hates barns. she'll go in and be tied, but she is always anxious if you leave her. Tie her outside and she stands nicely. I can fix this, I just haven't had the desire, she's a 15 year old trail horse, and I don't mind tying her just outside the door. she also hates being stalled in a barn, so she gets an outside stall. gets herself incredibly worked up, sweats like crazy and paces. 
oh, and she detests having her mouth handled. Vet figures someone must have done something to her, because he's never seen anything like it. she'll stand to be bitted up perfectly, but WILL NOT allow oral medication, worming, etc by mouth. looses it completely, goes into survival mode and will do ANYTHING to escape. took 3x's the recommended dose of sedative to have her teeth floated. she could barely stand and she was still trying to jerk her head away from the vet. but she eats whatever you put in her feed, so gets her dewormer that way. I could spend many, many hours fixing the problem, or I could put it in her feed. I opted for the latter.

pickles is super green(5ish rides). no 'list' for her. leads, ties, loads lunges, walks alone, stands quietly to be tacked and mounted, easy to catch, etc, etc. Right where I need her to be.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I did not allow my horse to have a list. 

However, the people I rode with almost ALWAYS had horses with lists.. and out on the trail this can be dangerous. As a result I stopped riding with people because every blessed time I would end up trading horses because XXX's Horse would not do XYZ and needed 15 minutes in Elana's Horse Training school so that they WOULD do XYZ. 

Their riders were the trouble. They would anticipate horsey not doing XYZ so then horsey would not because they would gather the reins and themselves into a knot and so would horsey. 

I put them on my horse and they could knot up all they wanted.. my horse went.. and then I would get on their horse and be loose and relaxed and firmly require we do XYZ. 

If my horse had a list we just had to do some work and then *poof* list gone.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Lets see Gavyn has a few that we are working on
-He gets a little Antsy when standing
-paws when he gets impatient
-little buddy sour
I ride with a girl that has a horse and he has some issues that she doesn't think are issues, but they bother me. I don't say anything to her because he is her horse, and he hasn't done anything dangerous around me so I keep my mouth shut.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm really happy to say that I would hand either of our two geldings over to any competent rider and turn my back with out a second glance, except to watch our sexy beasts move out from a different perspective.  Nothing they have to present is tricky or dangerous and honestly, someone approaching them with a clean slate often gets a very different ride than we do - usually better behaved, lol. That's not to say that they always get ridden in a manner that I love, but they're never worse for the wear.

Our third little gelding is going for training this spring. He's been a pack horse for his first three years, carting our young son around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Elana, I agree. 

My horses's "lists" are my issue due to lack of riding and sometimes my own hang-ups, which was made very clear to me towards the end of the summer when I finally manned up with Soda. 

Generally as I ride Soda more his "list" disappears. Same thing with Lily. The only thing I haven't had any real progress on her is with other people handling her on the ground. She's not nasty for them, but she will clamp her tail, yank her head away, etc, etc.


----------



## missaddie (Aug 18, 2013)

My quarter horse mare doesn't really have a list. She is a very respectful, good girl.
Java, my little Hackney gelding DOES have a list unfortunately. He came to me with issues, and they have all improved but they are still there at times. My list does not only include his "Bad" things, but also his good.

*He spooks at random things (the killer horse leaf!) It will be out of the blue. You can desensitize all you want, he is fine with bags, tarp,things on his back, etc, but things that he is around all the time in the pasture are just terrifying for him at times. Leaves, tall grass, squirrel, that kind of stuff. It is getting better now that we are a better team, but it is still a big issue if someone else rides him. 
*He will toss his head if you overwhelm him or push him with new things. He was not broke when I bought him (you could sit on him, but his turns and stop were nonexistent.) I have had to learn that keeping lessons short, and not pushing for the "that was good, lets try it one more time," works best for him. 
*He is dominant with other horses, excluding my thoroughbred. 
*He LOVES to play games, and if you can do something that will challenge his mind, he excels!
*He is so cute, and tries so hard to please. 
*He loves to jump, and has the biggest movement of any horse I have ridden. 
*He is so much fun and I love him.

I don't think its fair to do a list on my Thoroughbred at the moment, considering she is out of work. On the ground she is perfect, so I can't think of a list for her yet. =]


----------



## HoovesWithDaFur (Nov 22, 2013)

April's list:
1) Somewhat buddy sour -- Gets upset when riding in large groups and a horse she has bonded to walks away, or the group begins to move. At home she is fine.
2) Throws a fit if tied and no one pays attention to her. Very impatient with this(I am working on it!)
3) Will not gallop unless horse in front of her gallops (She will lope on her own)
4) Very lazy to lope, does not stay in it for long and I have to really push her to keep her in it.
5) Sometimes "forgets" about neck reining, especially if she is distracted.

Jagger. I have only had him since September and barely rode him because of his weight issues, so I am sure his list will grow and then thin out again. 

1) Does not lope.. Just power-trots. His previous owner never loped him either!
2) Pulls on the bit for grass... big no no!
3) Spooky about things he can hear but not see.
4) Doesnt neck rein or sidepass.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

_"XXX's Horse would not do XYZ and needed 15 minutes in Elana's Horse Training school so that they WOULD do XYZ. " 
_ Elana


Love that!!


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Toofine's list (we are working on it):
- sometimes just does not want to be caught, but atleast he just walks away now, doesn't run, and it's only on occasion
- rushing jumps, again working on it
- leaning on the bit and taking control, getting much better though

Flame's list (uh oh): 
- rearing when scared, a big no no, definitely a number one priority to get over
- very pushy on the ground, but them again it is her first year of being groundbroke at 10 years old, she's learning i'm not a scratching post
- consistency in gaits
- less head throwing under saddle

Zeus' List (double uh oh):
- bucking, very rarely
- consistency in gaits
- accepting the bit better
- needs to learn to listen to leg, identifies the leg only as a go cue, not lateral too,
- shying from things and completely ignoring me (get over it and go!)

Hunter (triple uh oh):
- bolting
- consistency in gaits
- stopping
- bucking
- lunging and bolting during lunging
- disrespect under saddle
- getting off his darn forehand


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I was feeling pretty smug, my horse is well generally well behaved, But today we discovered a quirk. I am usually pretty consistent with mounting from either side. But for whatever reason I never worked on dismounting from the right. 
Today, after a brief warm up in the arena, I hopped off on the right....And Jackson BLEW! he crowhopped all the way down the arena. So my list is don't dismount on the off side...... For now, it will be corrected soon, VERY soon.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I am bad, I never mount or dismount from the off side. I suppose I will have to add that to the list of things to do this summer. Although I imagine I'll have more issue with it than the horses do... haha


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

When the show horses get put on the crossties after they are worked, they start giving you that expectant "Where is my mint?" look.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

My only 'list' item:
You must be the boss and at least feign confidence or he'll get nervous/spooky. If you're in charge, he'll stay calm and relaxed, if you're freaking out, so will he.

The other warnings aren't problems, but I also tell people who are going to ride him:
1. He knows both verbal and leg cues
2. He is in good shape
3. He has good brakes
4. He also has a good gas pedal
5. Be prepared for an immediate response when you ask for either!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

My dun horse, Golley, has a brand new 'list.'

1. Get better at ridin bareback.
2. mounting, bareback and saddle
3. saddling without getting cinchy.
4. get to a gait up, trot or lope, without bucking or freaking out. 
5. Bridling - so far so gooodd!

For Brisco, it is:
1. After I jump on my stomach, getting ready to sit up to ride bareback, DO NOT walk off as soon as I jump, it hurts when I land on your hip and hard butt.
2. get better with riding in a halter, again.
3. bridle without needing the halter on - so far so good!
4. Work on one speed of trot, a nice speed.
5. Get enough energy to keep a nice lope going for a full circle aorund the arena, and then more.


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

Lia still has a list, though it has gotten much shorter since I got her and started really working with her. I realized the other day that a lot of the current items on her list are from me not expecting enough from her and letting her get away with ignoring me and being disrespectful (duh!!) So I've been focusing on every interaction as a training session, and she's been a lot better lately!

The List:
- resentful and messy canter transitions in the arena: seems to be mostly the fault of my riding
- runs out backwards if asked to back out of a trailer: working on it
- when we haul out for rides, she'll sometimes want to go super fast, walk or trot, down the trail: working on it
- grumpy when girthed up
- sometimes gets really hard on her face/mouth if we canter or gallop on the trail
- doesn't reliably perform movements off your leg, such as sidepassing or yielding fore/hind.

And just to see how far we've come, here's stuff that used to be on her list:
- barn/buddy sour
- refuse to continue down trail
- jumpy on the trail
- resentful on lunge line
- won't load, nervous in trailers, rushes out
- won't stand still for baths
- scared of balloons, flyspray, umbrellas
- tries to nip when girthed up
- resentful and messy trot transitions
- terrible stop
- won't willingly accept the bit
- tosses head a lot
- avoids the bit


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

It took me a while to decide how to respond to this thread because of course, I work on things with my horses as things get rusty, or new stuff crops up, or old stuff comes back. But I think it all boils down to one thing: 

My horses have me trained to ride at least 3 times a week, with at least 1 really good long ride of 2 hours or more. 

This way, they retain their skills and conditioning, and are at their best. And I am at my best because I get cranky if I don't get out with them too.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok...I'll jump in. So as I understand the OP....the list is basically what you need to know about my horse if you were to take care of him and ride him? If so, here goes:

1. He HATES other horses and is ALWAYS turned out alone. He stays out 1/2 a day because he's a show horse (retired 2 years ago) and is still very comfortable with this routine.

2. You have to know how to ride a spur broke horse; which means the more spur you use, the slower, lower, and rounder her goes.


That's pretty much it....LOL.

ETA: Ooops, how he has ME trained...I best have some carrot for carrot stretches AFTER we ride, because he'll be looking for one.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Hmmm. Mia doesn't have a list. She has a book...:wink:


----------



## picup436 (Nov 22, 2012)

Key has a small list:

1. Terrified of kangaroos. I can ride her past them, but given the chance she leaves, at pace, with no regard to herself. I have spent a house deposit in vet bills because of it.

2. Don't ride her hungover. She does not appreciate her rider's focus/ability being compromised. I've only done it twice. Ended badly both times.

Rhett has no list. 

Anzac doesn't, and I don't plan on letting her develop one! She's so bloody quiet sometimes I forget she's only 1.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

picup436 said:


> Key has a small list:
> 
> 1. Terrified of kangaroos. I can ride her past them, but given the chance she leaves, at pace, with no regard to herself. I have spent a house deposit in vet bills because of it.
> 
> ...


I think any of my horses would be _beyond_ terrified of kangaroos!!!


----------



## Paradise (Jun 28, 2012)

The whole "list" concept is the reason I don't overly like riding horses I didn't break. They come with way too much attitude and are so set in their bad habits it's almost dangerous trying to tell them any different. 

For the most part, when a horse tries to"hand me a list", I just don't read it. I don't care what it's always been allowed to do, with me it don't fly and I'm going to treat it and handle it normally regardless. I dislike having to *****foot around anything or make excuses on behalf of the horse.

My very first horse was the only one I ever made excuses for, and then I learned better. I take a lot of care preventing problems with my horses now because 1) I hate having to *****foot, I want a reliable partner, 2) I dislike ill mannered untrustworthy horses, and 3) I'm trying to make a bit of profit buying and selling horses and ones that go with a list aren't worth as much.

Not only that, but horses with problems, with a list, aren't guaranteed a safe future after you pass on the ownership. No horse is, but chances are better that old Lucky who is safe, kind and vice free is going to have a little more care taken in rehoming than a mean bronc you can barely halter. No horse is truly safe but I'd like to imagine I'm giving my horses some small hope for the future by being as meticulous with training as I can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Slave2Ponies (May 25, 2013)

My mare's list is short, but we are just trail riders, and not trained up in any complicated arena maneuvers, so I'm not claiming she knows everything. 

The list:
1. Rusty on backing out of the trailer, because I have spoiled her by walking her out. (I have a stock combo)
2. Won't stand for too long in a stationary trailer.
3. Still has a bad memory about being cinchy in the past.
4. Has pulled back at the hitching post one time, so I always watch her.
5. You don't walk up and catch this horse, you just stand there with the halter and she puts her nose in. That's the _only_ way to catch her.
6. Just don't let her get by with anything -- give her an inch, she'll take a mile!


----------



## TSPCowboy (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh man, when I first got my gelding, he had a list longer than a chef's grocery list, and it has been my goal for the past five years to defeat that in every possible way. I understand that for lots of people it's really hard to expose your horse to different things and desensitize them to those things, but I think it's absolutely beneficial to having a horse that you can trust, and that you can trust with other people riding them. 

I do have a list though 

Six: 
-He doesn't tie well
-And he hates being trailered alone

and the biggest one that I've been working on for a looooong time: Doesn't like it when you mount from the ground.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, on the rare occasion that I let someone other than family ride one of my horses, their "list" is actually stuff that I say just to prepare the rider. 

Just as an example, I had a family friend come to visit and we went for a ride. I was led to believe that she was an experience rider and would be able to handle riding a horse that wasn't a plug. Needless to say, she couldn't ride her way out of a wet paper bag and it all went south so that's the last time someone other than family has ridden any of my personal riding horses. Before I handed her the reins on Dobe, this is exactly what I told her.

"He's _very _sensitive and _very _responsive. If you put your leg on him, he's _going _to go; which direction he goes in depends on where you put your leg. When you want him to slow down or stop, just sit a little deeper. If you pick up on the reins, be prepared because he will plant his *** to the spot right then and there. If you lay a rein on his neck and aren't prepared, he'll turn out from underneath you. If anything happens, just take your legs off of him, grab the horn with both hands, and say "whoa". He'll stop where he's at and stand until you tell him to do something different."

As for stuff that my horses can't do or won't do, the only one with a list that I can think of is Rafe. I don't really know how he'd take to roping since I've never done it. I don't know if he'll carry a flag or tolerate a gunshot. I'll find all that out this summer. His isn't through bad behavior, I've just not had the chance to do any training for it.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

smrobs said:


> LOL, on the rare occasion that I let someone other than family ride one of my horses, their "list" is actually stuff that I say just to prepare the rider.
> 
> Just as an example, I had a family friend come to visit and we went for a ride. I was led to believe that she was an experience rider and would be able to handle riding a horse that wasn't a plug. Needless to say, she couldn't ride her way out of a wet paper bag and it all went south so that's the last time someone other than family has ridden any of my personal riding horses. Before I handed her the reins on Dobe, this is exactly what I told her.
> 
> ...


I'd love to ride your horse!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

LOL...love that SMROBS! When people get on Sidney, I go through a little bit of the same thing. Most people squeeze to have a horse go forward, but because Sidney has a spur stop, he won't go anywhere....you need to slightly bump or tap your leg to walk....then jog, full on spur pressure and he'll plant it. So what I do is have people is bump a couple times to walk off, and then I'll have them squeeze those legs/heel to have him whoa....so they can see his response. Then when they want to jog....just fan your legs lightly and he'll jog, then to keep him rated....hold your inside calf and he'll rate. For lope, inside leg just laying against his side, outside leg back just a bit and steady pressure, kiss and he'll lope off. To keep him round and rated.....outside leg ON the whole time. Easy peasy....LOL. But people can't get used to the MORE pressure you give him the slower he goes or stops.

Here's a vid from early September last year. I had major sugery and hadn't ridden in 2 weeks and was NOT SUPPOSED to ride or do any exercise for 4 weeks, but I just couldn't stay out of the saddle. So I said...OK, just jogging and playing at trail won't hurt....ya right LOL. So excuse the imperfect equitation. You can see in this vid a very slight fan to get him to jog, and no hand but spur to stop in the box. Also it was starting to pour from a thunder shower.....he wasn't too happy about the rain hitting his ears and I was ducking raindrops with my head....LOL.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

My horse used to have a very long list! When I first purchased her, she had more than a few screws loose!

One thing that is still on our list is that only ONE person should work with her at a time. One time my riding instructor tried to hold her while I dismounted. It was casual. We were talking and she just came up and held the reins for me while we talked. Turns out my horse didn't like this. She completely jumped out of her skin when two people were involved. This reaction has been seen on a few other occasions. If I'm riding and someone walks by holding a lunge line, my horse gets nervous. She doesn't mind if there are multiple people in the vicinity, only if multiple people are trying to do something with her. Forget having a lesson on a lunge line! It's like she gets overwhelmed and has a melt down. She even gets a little wary if I'm brushing her and someone else comes up to pet her or help me groom.

Once again, this has been getting loads better, but I will still warn certain people to use caution because of this. I will let other experienced horse people approach her or help me with her, but I won't let a beginner or a non-horse person approach her, just in case she does something stupid and the person doesn't know how to react.

This entertains me only because it's the opposite of one of the things you listed as an example. DO NOT let anyone hold this horse while you mount or dismount! lol!

One other thing that is still on the list is: DO NOT monkey around while on her back! (Forget trying around the world!) I can at least adjust my stirrups while mounted now, but it's still a work in progress.

Here are examples of things that used to be on the list but are no longer:

1) DO NOT wear gloves or hats when working with this horse!

2) DO NOT work with her on her off side!

3) ALWAYS halter her where she can see you. NEVER approach her from the front!

4) DON'T touch her ears!

5) DON'T touch her flanks!

6) DO NOT approach this horse with plastic bags, or paper!

7) DO NOT attempt to blanket this horse!

8) DO NOT let her sniff the saddle pad!

9) DO NOT stare at this horse!

10) DON'T walk in front of her while she's in the cross ties!

11) DO NOT attempt to fly spray this horse!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

> 9) DO NOT stare at this horse!


 That just gave me an LOL


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I just want to know what she did when you stared at her?


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Cherie said:


> I just want to know what she did when you stared at her?


She would just get really nervous. She came from an abusive/neglectful situation and if you looked her in the eye she would just get really tense, and at the next move you made, no matter what it was, she would leave in a hurry. If you just worked around her without looking at her, she would be okay. She's probably the weirdest horse I've ever worked with but it feels good when we make progress. Even now if I find she's nervous about something I'll look away from her and it's like it takes the pressure off and she relaxes. Don't know if it's stage fright or if she just thinks anyone that stares at her is thinking about eating her!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't think of things in terms of a list but I'll bet the boys have made a good one between them.
1) I like to stand close to you so stop driving me out of your stupid zone.
2) I'm friendly so why do you drive me out of your stupid zone?
3) If I'm itchy can I move into your stupid zone so you can scratch me. You don't have to move your feet. I'll make it easy for you.
4) Did you bring treats?
5) You didn't bring treats.
6) I'll move out of your stupid zone if you bring treats. Hey, how come the other guy is getting treats? He doesn't even come into your stupid zone? What gives?
7) My bum's itchy. I'll let you scratch it if you give me a treat. I don't have eyes back there so if I back into your stupid zone don't blame me.
8) I'm not getting in that trailer. The last time I did I had to leave a pampered lifestyle behind and become a real horse so it's your fault if I get into your stupid zone.
9) I don't bite or kick and you have to admit I'm nice to have around so could you please overlook my getting into your stupid zone. I like being with you.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

My horse has a "list"
My dog has a "list" 
My cat has a "list" 
I have my own "list"
Hell, even my friends have a "list"
But, the longest "list" is my Husbands!


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> But, the longest "list" is my Husbands!


LOL I could say the same about my husband.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

LOL @ the husband list. That is great. :lol:

Rio's list isn't too bad. 
-He is food aggressive and must be the first horse fed OR ELSE.
-When mounting he will side step away from you. Stop trying to mount and correct the behavior. He will eventually stand still. 
-He knows the way home and if you are not paying attention while riding he will spin around and try to go home. If you're paying attention and get him through the "danger zone" he will be fine.
-Rio is very good about picking up his feet. Just tap his leg and say "this one" and he will pick it right up. Except his right fore leg. You might actually have to threaten his life to get him to pick that one up.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Taffy Clayton said:


> But, the longest "list" is my Husbands!


My adored wife says I resemble this, but ask her who shows up at_ her_ jumping clinics in a starched/pressed DFW horse training shirt and starched jeans (she made me ditch the wild rag)? Then ask her who shows up at jumping clinics in her husband's ratty 20 year old fleece?


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

6gun Kid said:


> My adored wife says I resemble this, but ask her who shows up at_ her_ jumping clinics in a starched/pressed DFW horse training shirt and starched jeans (she made me ditch the wild rag)? Then ask her who shows up at jumping clinics in her husband's ratty 20 year old fleece?


I was cold. Lemme alone. I had my DFW wear on under my beloved husband's fleece. And it's not ratty, it's actually in really good shape for 20 years old


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

maybe we all should leave and give them some time along. I sense a little marital mischief here.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

palogal said:


> I was cold. Lemme alone. I had my DFW wear on under my beloved husband's fleece. And it's not ratty, it's actually in really good shape for 20 years old


Obviously showing how much you love your hubby!


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

my gelding phoenix has a list...not as long as it was when i first got him though lol

-hates anything but hands touching his ears.
-wont stand still for baths
-wont stand still(sometimes) for farrier work.
-hates bits
- scared of saddles...still
-unlocks gates.....
- throws tantrums in trailers(getting better on that)


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

This is a great idea for a thread Cherie and I love the honesty that posters have displayed. If I were to lend my horse to a person it would only be to someone experienced. She has basically been re-started and although has come a long way still needs work. I would tell that person:

- she is easily distracted by anything going on outside the ring so be sure to keep her engaged and focussed on you. 

- be aware when other horses leave the ring. She used to have a meltdown every time. Now it's rare, but occasionally she has a mild reaction.

- again, it has improved, but she will occasionally lunge at another horse, so keep her focussed.


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

Emma2003 said:


> This is a great idea for a thread Cherie and I love the honesty that posters have displayed. If I were to lend my horse to a person it would only be to someone experienced. She has basically been re-started and although has come a long way still needs work. I would tell that person:
> 
> - she is easily distracted by anything going on outside the ring so be sure to keep her engaged and focussed on you.
> 
> ...


 That sounds like my mare, i chalk it up to being young and dumb, (not me the horse :lol. The newest thing is the lunging at another horse, i need to keep one eye on her and the other on what i am doing.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Fahntasia said:


> That sounds like my mare, i chalk it up to being young and dumb, (not me the horse :lol. The newest thing is the lunging at another horse, i need to keep one eye on her and the other on what i am doing.


 OMG I love your avatar! I'm a HUGE Stooges fan.....

Sorry for the hijack...back to our regular programming...LOL.


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

When I read the title of this topic, I thought "Oh well, yes my horse did train me properly".

Then I realized I could not think of anything to write. Maybe I make so many excuses for him that I don't see his faults as faults?  I'm not saying that he's perfect, but I do think that 90% of his issues are caused by not working enough.

So, if I had to talk to another person about him?

mmmmmmh

- He'll move the head when you put the halter on. If you are used to a horse who stands still, you might get confused and thing he's being difficult. In truth he's just anticipating, because I use to put the right ear first, and the left ear second. 

- He _might_ step on your feet. Not that he has an habit of doing it, but… just don't be around him in flip flops, k?

- He is difficult with his front legs, especially the front-right one. He has a scar there and I suspect that something happened before I bought him. I did a lot of work (there were times when I couldn't clean his feet at all) but one has to be very firm with that leg or he'll just put it back to the ground. 

- Don't touch his ears. Same as above, I'm 99% sure that some previous owner used to twist his left ear in order to bridle him. Now, he's waaaay more relaxed about them, but he still spooks if he thinks you are going for the left ear from the side. 

- If he doesn't understand what you are asking, and you ask it forcefully, he will react. Badly. Like you-don't-really-want-to-see-it bad. If he doesn't want to do something, leave him be, you like your bones whole, right?

Now for this last thing, I don't think that my horse has the right to not do anything. *But* when he refuses to do something, I take a deep breath and think:
Why isn't he doing this? Often the answer is "he's not used to it" or "he doesn't think he should obey in this circumstance". So the answer is not starting to whip him until he does whatever, but taking a step back and work on the issue or on obeying simpler things. It is actually what I'm doing right now, making him used to the idea that he should listen to me when I'm on his back (we are ok on the ground) without asking things that I know he'll refuse. When he will obey properly to simple things, we'll do better. I hope^^" . I'm not a trainer, I don't have an instructor, and well I have far more issues than my horse, so we take things slowly even though at his age he should be better trained.


----------

